# NE Ohio - Mason Bees



## SilverBee

This is my first year with mason bees and I'm not sure when to put them out. Our daytime temps are hitting 55+. Nothing is in bloom. Daffodils are almost in bloom and my Callery pear trees look close. My apple tree looks like it did in winter. Will mason bees visit the daffodils and the callery pear tree? Thanks for any advice..


----------



## Ravenseye

Probably. I would put them out whenever you have a lot of blooms. I usually watch for when my apples are about to pop (although sooner is fine). You could always keep an eye out for apples near you and put them out then. I assume you have them in the refrigerator. Make sure they stay cold.


----------



## burns375

Maple and crocus, a few others should be popping before daffodills. 

Here is timing for Louisville, Ky thus far. 

Yellow & White Crocus	3/6/3015
Maple	3/10/2015
Daffodils	3/20/2015
Henbit	3/21/2015
Creeping Charlie	3/21/2015
White Dogwood 3/25/2015
Magnolia	3/30/2015. Should have bloomed earlier, late freeze killed alot of buds. 
Dandelion	4/2/2015
Bradford Pear	4/2/2015
Small Weeping Cherry Tree (White) 4/2/2015
Crabaple Front Yard Tree (White)	4/3/2015


----------



## WBVC

I have just put mine out...Dandelions have been blooming for a couple of weeks. Fingers crossed they will do OK.


----------



## Michael Bush

I don't have mason bees around, but I do have leaf cutters. They are all over the pear tree when it blooms...


----------



## SilverBee

I took them out of the fridge yesterday and put them out. One hatched in the box already and I could hear lots of them trying to chew their way out :scratch: Today all 20 cocoons hatched, I got to watch one eat its way out and fly away. I didn't see any type of orientation flights going on, they just flew off. Are they coming back lol..


----------



## janellesHoneyRockets

Hey silverbee,will my masons be ok, its raining, they won't get too cold will they, new at mason keeping, my honeybees are in and out even in the rain, except when really pouring


----------

